# what to feed for winter?



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

When I first got my goats our vet said to stop feeding grain and only give them good quality hay and maybe some hay stretcher, they were a little on the over fed side when I got them. I never fed the hay stretcher only hay. Now they have thinned out a bit and I am considering putting them on the hay stretcher for the winter. Any thought and/or suggestions?? This will be my first winter with my goaties


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know what hay stretcher hay is. I feed my girls grass/alfalfa.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hay stretcher is a pellet. I have fed it to horses to keep them fat and happy in the winter months when good quality hay is hard to find. But I have no idea how goats would do on it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of goats and what are their uses? Any that will be pregnant or nursing kids?


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

They look to be a mix of pygmy and something larger. They are just pets I have two does and a whether. All over the age of at least 4


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as they stay in good condition, you could just feed them hay. I don't know what is in hay extender but if you want to feed them some sort of pellet, feed them some alfalfa pellets. Usually pet goats don't need the grain like a breeding goat would. Like half a cup or so each once a day of alfalfa pellets would probably be fine through winter.

Do you have a good loose goat mineral out for them? Tractor Supply has a good one called Manna Pro Goat Mineral. Leave it out free choice.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

Funny you mention that, I had been giving them a mineral block made for goats but I saw the loose mineral you mentioned today while at tractor supply and thought of trying that instead.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am afraid of them getting too thin so I may start giving the, some alfalfa pellets once a day to help them keep weight on, and make me feel better


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfalfa pellets can be used as a substitute for up to 50% of the hay ration. Although I've never used it at the 50% rate, I did feed my girls 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets plus 3 lbs of hay most of last winter when we were running low on hay and it worked very well.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

Was that per goat or for all of them?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is per adult goat. I raise Kiko crosses and they get about 5 lbs of hay per day - a little more if it is really cold.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

GoatCrazy said:


> That is per adult goat. I raise Kiko crosses and they get about 5 lbs of hay per day.


But your goats also are not pets.

You do want to be careful how much you feed so they don't get fat again.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Hay stretcher pellets are fiber pellets. Different brands use different ingredients, but basically they are pellets with some hay and things like soy husks or other hulls that are very fibrous. They usually are low protein and some of them have a calcium/phosphorus ratio that is out of whack. They can be used to replaced up to 50% of the hay ration or just used to supplement. Personally, I would use alfalfa pellets before hay stretcher pellets. Alfalfa pellets have a better nutritional value, are usually 100% alfalfa and much better for the animal. Hay stretcher pellets are a mix of things, most with very little nutritional value and are made to just fill the gut.

I love feeding beet pulp soaked in warm water during the winter. It gives them added calories, more fiber and extra moisture when they may not be drinking as much water because of the cold. My goats go crazy for soaked beetpulp. It also makes a nice feed to add supplements in, like AC for the bucks.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice!! I also give my horses beet pulp so that works out perfectly.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> But your goats also are not pets.
> 
> You do want to be careful how much you feed so they don't get fat again.


I'm confused and not sure how to respond to this.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I think what she means is yours have a purpose. You know breeding and possible butchering ( if you do) so it's important for you too keep your kikos weights up. Unlike the original topic started just has his/hers for backyard pets. She's not saying your kikos are not pets.. I think that makes sense.. That's how I understand it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that is what I meant.

Pet goats gain weight much easier so you want to be careful how much you feed them. Especially since they did lose the weight that they needed to lose. See how it goes and adjust the amount of alfalfa pellets as you see fit.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah, I understand now. Thanks!


----------

